

Does our homepage load quickly or slow for you? - freeosin

Trying to get some feedback since we have gone to the Amazon 'cloud' for content delivery. Can you check out www.choicr.com and then reply with the browser and load-up time it took you? Thanks so much for the feedback.
======
mahcode
It does take a little bit, and the content seems to be rendered by layers
(first the black one, then the logo, then the gradient).

Once its all loaded, awesome design :)

~~~
mahcode
Btw, I took screenshots if you want me to send them.

~~~
freeosin
john.howard@choicr.com

~~~
mahcode
Great, will send you the screenshots on monday as they are in my office
computer.

------
arkitaip
Pretty slow here in Sweden on first load with empty cache. The main culprit
seems to be <http://my.betali.st/widget/4qvp5few.js> which takes 450 ms to
load.

I also ran Firebug with Page Speed and it reported 65/100 on the scorecard.
YSlow reports 86/100 with the ruleset set to "Small site or blog".

------
freeosin
Thanks so much everyone. Yes, I would like screens if you could send them.
john.howard@choicr.com

------
donniefitz2
Loaded fast for me with no lag or anything (AZ, United States)

------
jbhelms
Loaded slow for me, and in bits. I am at HP in Roseville CA.

------
zephjc
about 2.5 seconds from start to finish. 50Mbit home line.

------
rhizome
YSlow...it's what's for dinner.

